# Suds



## seahorse117 (Jun 25, 2015)

Is there something other than castor oil that you can add to melt & pour for more lather/ bubbles?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 25, 2015)

Castor oil wont add more bubbles to MP. In fact, it may dampen bubbles because its an oil. 

Realistically the only thing that will probably work is adding a synthetic detergent to it. But, then by FDA labeling laws it will not be considered soap any more and will have to be labeled as a cosmetic.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 25, 2015)

I agree with galaxy on this.  Adding castor will likely cut the lather.  Any additional oils would probably do that as well.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 25, 2015)

When I make MP I add a tspn ppo of Dr. Bronner's liquid soap to it to add some bubbles, but I don't sell, so don't have to worry about legal/labeling issues.


----------



## seahorse117 (Jun 25, 2015)

...sigh thanks


----------



## not_ally (Jun 25, 2015)

Oops, sorry, that was meant to be 1 tspn of Dr. Bronner per lb of base.  You could probably increase it a little bit if you are not adding other stuff.  It does seem to make things a bit more bubbly, worth trying ...


----------



## lsg (Jun 25, 2015)

You might try this link, it discusses adding surfactants to M&P base.

http://www.teachsoap.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=362&start=0


----------

